# Tinnitus after RAI?



## crimebuff (May 25, 2012)

10 months after RAI and I develop Tinnitus..I think it's related. Anyone else get this?


----------



## Adrenaline11 (Jun 16, 2013)

Yes, I have just noticed this recently along with so many other problems.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

What are your current levels? I find when I'm hypo, I get ringing in my ears. Nothing horrible, just really annoying, especially when it's quiet.


----------



## tfeldt (Jun 9, 2013)

I've had ringing in my ears as well! I had RAI on 6/6 and have had it ever since. I only notice it when its quiet and I'm in bed. So strange.


----------

